# ROTTERDAM | Clubhouse Boompjes | 100m | 70m | U/C



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Next to the site of the Terraced Tower, a new tower complex will rise. Last year the existing building here was demolished and the site has been prepped for the start of the construction. Some of that activity has already been shown in the updates of the Terraced Tower.
The name Boompjes (literally translated as little trees) refers to the street name.

Project details:

Height: 100 meter and 70 meter
Occupation: 342 apartments
Project website: Homepage - Clubhouse Boompjes - Wonen aan de Maas Rotterdam
Developer: Amvest
Architect: Team V architects

location:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





renders (from Team V)















































more here:








Clubhouse Boompjes - Team V Architectuur


342 huurappartementen, diverse commerciële functies en een ondergrondse parkeergarage. Totaal ca. 43.000 m<sup>2</sup> bvo.




teamv.nl


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Update of last weekend.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

6 March, digging has started:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

10 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

9 May, piling has begun.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

23 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

30 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

20 June:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

4 Julu: 



















Occupants of The Terraced Tower will have a great view of the activities:









We have to do with these openings in the fence:


----------



## Quaoar (Jul 7, 2004)

16 juli 2021


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

1 august:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> herpen_bas


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 3

IMG_3301 by Momo1435, trên Flickr

IMG_3304 by Momo1435, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/30

Rotterdam Panorama by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 11

IMG_3571 by Momo1435, trên Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

14 August:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

29 augustus:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 31

Clubhouse (Boompjes 60-68) by d9t_Rotterdam, trên Flickr

Clubhouse (Boompjes 60-68) by d9t_Rotterdam, trên Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

19 september, still piling and roughly one month more to go:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440990486932639744


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

25 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 october:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

8 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

15 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

from: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

13 November:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

26 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

11 december:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

14.12:

Clubhouse Boompjes, Rotterdam by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


Clubhouse Boompjes, Rotterdam by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

8 january:


----------



## 8y8 (9 d ago)

I like how Rotterdam is quietly getting a very impressive skyline with all the developments.
For me it is a bit like a little Vancouver on the Maas.


----------

